# 1955 or 56 Schwinn Spitfire Hornet?



## Jeffs Bikes (Aug 13, 2017)

So I just picked up this hornet from a lady down the street. She says it's a 55 or 56, I was just wondering what year it looks like to you guys? I was thinking a 56? And what type of value does this bicycle have?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> So I just picked up this hornet from a lady down the street. She says it's a 55 or 56, I was just wondering what year it looks like to you guys? I was thinking a 56? And what type of value does this bicycle have?View attachment 660025 View attachment 660026



Hard Bike to Find -Very Nice !!!-----Cowboy
Check your Serial Number for date- Like the Racing Number on the sides...


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm also confused about the numbers on the tank. Has anyone seen a tank with numbers on it like so?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2017)

Is that a 20 or 24" Hornet? The numbers on the tank were applied by a previous owner. You'll need the serial number and location to verify the year.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Is that a 20 or 24" Hornet? The numbers on the tank were applied by a previous owner. You'll need the serial number and location to verify the year.



20 inch...------Cowboy
HTF !!! Your Serial Number will be either on the bottom of the crank housing or on the left rear leg near the rear axle...


----------



## momona (Aug 13, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> 20 inch...------Cowboy
> HTF !!! Your Serial Number will be either on the bottom of the crank housing or on the left rear leg near the rear axle...




That's a  24".


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes definitely a 24"


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Yes definitely a 24"




  I was trying to size it up by using those wheel barrel handles.  lol


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Yes definitely a 24"



Okay, missed one- chain guard threw me off- looking for deluxe- but not on a Hornet- You`re right.----Cowboy


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 13, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I was trying to size it up by using those wheel barrel handles.  lol






Cowboy in NC said:


> Okay, missed one- chain guard threw me off- looking for deluxe- but not on a Hornet- You`re right.----Cowboy




I only know because I have the same bike in red and white for my daughter and have been looking for one for my son. I've studied the angles of the frames in many pics lol.


----------

